# Sad News



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2016)

Just found out yesterday that Steve Watts passed away. I'm sure many of you knew him. He was a fine man, and had an endless wealth of knowledge. Through his books, articles, leadership in the Society of Primitive Technology, and classes/knap ins at the Schiele Museum; he has probably done more to spread primitive skills knowledge and awareness than anyone else of our time. RIP Steve, I was honored to know you, and became a better person for it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2016)

For all of us who knew him, the world is a sad place as of Monday, March 21, 2016. All who walked the primitive path gained much from his wisdom. Keep a campfire going up there, Steve. You are missed.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> For all of us who knew him, the world is a sad place as of Monday, March 21, 2016. All who walked the primitive path gained much from his wisdom. Keep a campfire going up there, Steve. You are missed.



I had the pleasure of learning from him in my teens. I'm glad I reached out to him a few months ago to say hello. 

He was a great man, an excellent mentor, and quick to smile and help wherever he could. 

I'm planning on going back up to NC in July for the celebration of his life that was announced.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I had the pleasure of learning from him in my teens. I'm glad I reached out to him a few months ago to say hello.
> 
> He was a great man, an excellent mentor, and quick to smile and help wherever he could.
> 
> I'm planning on going back up to NC in July for the celebration of his life that was announced.






My good friends Ben Kirkland and Scott Jones are planning on going. I`m thinking about possibly going myself. It`s hard for me to knap anymore, but I might try, one more time.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> My good friends Ben Kirkland and Scott Jones are planning on going. I`m thinking about possibly going myself. It`s hard for me to knap anymore, but I might try, one more time.



I haven't knapped since I was in his class, or thereabout. Maybe I should pick it back up these days since I'm not bouncing around the world anymore.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 25, 2016)

I was talking to Ben and found out ...

RIP Steve ....


----------

